# Mobile home service



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You can connect it with a smaller feeder, providing your load calculation justifies it. See 550.33(B).

We routinely connect mobile homes with a 200 Amp panel to a 100 Amp feeder, when they have gas heat, gas range, and minimal other loads.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

code_compliant said:


> We have a customer upgrading to a new mobile home. His current mobile home is fed from a 150 disconnect adjacent to the home. The new mobile home being delivered has a 200 amp main panel.
> 
> 
> My question is does the manufactured home listing require it be fed with 200 amp conductors? The load calculation doesn't justifies the minimum 100amp service.


As an owner I would want the full 200 amp capacity of the panel, however if the load is less than 150 amps I see no reason why you cannot use the existing 150 amp. panel with the appropriate conductors for that service.


----------



## code_compliant (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the input!


----------

